# Anyone have a wolfish?



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have fallen in love with wolffish! they rock they will eat anything they can fit in there mouth. check out my wolfish video. any 1 have any cool kill stories, pics or shots of yours! please share with me. I never see wolfish stuff on this.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

sweet video







I can see why you would like them!!! Hell, it even makes me think?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dont me wrong I still love p's I am just saying these fish get nasty real quick, but watch what u put in the tank they will eat anything that fits in their mouth, which is bigger than what you think lol


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice little malabaricus you got there. IMO, that size( actually a bit bigger) is the perfect size to get them. Soon he'll associate you with food and as soon as you walk in the room he'll go crazy along the glass for food. Wolfish are by far and away one of my favorite fish to own. There are so many variants, types, and species, it's a shame so few make it here for the hobby.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lol he already has!!! he loves to come up to the top as soon as I turn the light on he sometimes even attacks the top of the water before I put the food in!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

thing looks like an eel, cool fish man!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx filo 
o and filo GOEAGLES! (phila man) we will lose but GO PHILA


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just got a wolf fish from SharkAquarium.com Along with him came an Erythrinus Sp. well....Just about 5 minutes ago i walked in the door from work and my erythrinus has part of his face missing....hmmm i moved him to a 55 gallon tank. anyway..I love them alot! and I have 2 pics, one of each..and by the way I LOVE YOUR VIDEO, and i have a link to it on my website i hope you don't mind. I wish mine would come to the top of the tank It just hides all the time!! maybe its not used to my tank yet..let me know what you think!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Also, Do You Have Any Pictures Of Just Your Tank? Waht Size It And What Kind Of Decor? I Want My Wolf To Be Comfortable And Able To Chase Me!!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

right now he is only in 30 long. He was definately the same way I got em at first. Just hides and doesnt wanna come out. But get cubes of beef or shrimp it actually dont matter with them I had kelp left and I threw it in he destroyed it! I have normal rocks. Check out my webaddress http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mazda91gt/my_photos under aggrisive fish. get frozen food and put one in a night, make sure he eats it, but soon he will come up to eat when u approach! U can even turn lights on as u see in my video!! He will get used to you and his home and then u will be happy!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent! Mine is in a 75 by himself now that my erythrinus sp. died last night =( oh well, he's the ruler of his domain!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Also think that you should make a little home movie of him with a steady tripod or something and then send it to me so i can pretendit's mine and have something to tide me over until mine gets used to me...lol


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

no tripod for me! But I will record another if you want it! It sucks I had to chop the video to micro size! cause of the 10 mb limit


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

You deffinately should make another one and send it directly to me!!! my Screen Name on AOL is "BRodgers1981" or [email protected] That Would Rock!!!

Check Mine Out At http://home.neb.rr.com/piranha/brandon.htm


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> I have fallen in love with wolffish! they rock they will eat anything they can fit in there mouth. check out my wolfish video. any 1 have any cool kill stories, pics or shots of yours! please share with me. I never see wolfish stuff on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link is'nt working for me







Too bad, I realy wanted to see some wolfish killin' action


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

faded I will send you the original hole if you wnat it! Same for you creni, give me your email address I wil make a new one as well [email protected]


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!!!!! My E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

You Need AOL Instant Messenger RedBellyMan =)


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am foxbody1990 on aim
I tried sending it but I have a damn 10mb sendig limit GODFUCKING DAMN IT
Its 60mb whole compressed with winzip its 40mb
so I am trying to figure out how to send it. my wolfish was a little shy the other night, but tonight after the superbowl I will be feeding/recording him what should I use beefheart or prawn!?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I Know How You Can Get It To Me...I Added You To My Buddy List On AIM Mine Is BRodgers1981...When Your On Sometime I'll Explain How To Send Large Files =)


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, just gto back from the store with some beef heart!!! and viola! instant action from my wolffish, i guess he just didn't like brine shrimp...nobody told me...but now i know what makes him tick!!!! I'll make a video too and send in to you redbellyman =) weee!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

heres the second newer video! Its better cause its newer. Keep in mind when u see the food it just got in the tank!
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=wolfish video2


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Al it says is: media removed


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> faded I will send you the original hole if you wnat it! Same for you creni, give me your email address I wil make a new one as well [email protected]
> [snapback]878548[/snapback]​


That would be awesome. I am especialy looking forward to seein the video now that I took a gander at some of your wolffish pictures. He looks like a total predator! Happy to hear that you don't have feed him entirely live food.

I am sending a message to you with my e mail address

Thanks,


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

sorry dont know what happened since I copy and pasted it right from the the browser
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=wolfish%20video2
sorry bout that!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

is that working for everybody!? the link is it?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

is it possiable to have 2 wolf fish in a 75 gallon around 9 inches each?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> is it possiable to have 2 wolf fish in a 75 gallon around 9 inches each?
> [snapback]889341[/snapback]​


Not a good idea.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I wouldnt keep more than one! unless its a huge tank, I still wouldnt actually! leave it at one! ur better off!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> is it possiable to have 2 wolf fish in a 75 gallon around 9 inches each?
> [snapback]889341[/snapback]​


2 words LO-NER....or 4 SO-LI-TA-RY.....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

right well I finally moved the wolf from his 30 to his 55 he seems rather happy! he rocks man, since he was scared for like 5 min then he just sat at the top and awaited food like always, he rocks! my jack dempsy in with him has grown considerable balls as well, he tries to steal food from the wolf when hes eating! I guess thats why they named them jack dempsy! lol oh well


----------

